# Taking up saltwater



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive been fly fishing for bass and perch since i was about ten and tying flies for just about as long. Im about to start pursuing saltwater fly fishing and ive been reading you guys posts trying to pick up on the differences between fresh and saltwater fly fishing. Ive already known im going to need an anodized reel with smooth disc drag and a decent fly rod to handle the powerful reds and larger trout. Other than redfish crack and clousers what other flies can you guys recommend i either tie myself or purchase dor my arsenal? Any helpful tips will also e appreciated. 


-mac-


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

If you can come up for the Fly Tying Festival Feb 4th in Houston you will have exposure to a lot of saltwater patterns by some very good tyers.

Post is a sticky at top of this forum.

Joe


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope im off, thanks joe


-mac-


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably some crab flies, small poppers, shrimp patterns, and spoon flies. You probably want to buy the poppers and spoons unless you want to become an epoxy expert. Seaducers are another good pattern that are pretty easy to tie and leave lots of room for variation. A hungry redfish will eat just about anything, but sometimes the fly has to be almost identical to what they're feeding on.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I use gurglers on a size 2 hook with rattle in it a lot. They are great for fishing over grass along drains and shoreline's. It isn't fancy, or pretty but highly effective. Plus I love watching the take of a topwater.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I suppose the clousers and shrimp imitations are the trout candy? Ive got a couple of kayaks i can stand up in and pole around so all i need to do is learn from you guys. I can cast pretty well already so hopefully ill catch on to the rest quickly. I gotta tie some redfish crack though


-mac-


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I suppose the clousers and shrimp imitations are the trout candy? Ive got a couple of kayaks i can stand up in and pole around so all i need to do is learn from you guys. I can cast pretty well already so hopefully ill catch on to the rest quickly. I gotta tie some redfish crack though
> 
> -mac-


Mac, I fly fish standing out of a yak and one thing I can tell you is that there's a lot of stuff your line can get snagged on in a yak. I would recommend getting one of those pop up laundry baskets or a plastic one to use so your line doesn't get all wrapped up in stuff when you're trying to cast.

Good luck in your transition. I got serious about fly fishing in sw this past year and I can tell it's a blast. I get excited about shots at skipjacks haha.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I've posted these tips in a few other threads, but will post again just to make sure you get them.

Buy a copy of "Fly Fishing in Saltwater" by Lefty Kreh. This book is worth its weight in gold and you should read it front to back.
http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Fishing-Saltwater-Lefty-Kreh/dp/1592280781/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327596727&sr=8-1

Winston has the best excerpts from Joan Wulff's casting book on their site:
http://web.winstonrods.com/resources/clinic

Follow each of the clinics in order (the PDFs on the right side) to work on your casting. This teaches precise fundamentals. You won't learn all of these overnight, more like over several months, but it is some of the best free casting info around.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice, thanks again! I gave been sight casting to pond and creek bass fir years but im ready to step it up some. My casting is not the best but i can sling some line accurately and all of it all the way to the backing with my cheapo 5wt but im about to get set up with a nice 8 wt and an otto reel to start out with. Sheepshead are very good eating by the way! I used to think they were useless tablefare until my buddy talked me into cooking some up. Delicious! Ill check out the links you gave me. Ill try to get up to speed so i can chat intelligently among you pros!


-mac-


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I like that outrigger system!!! Might have to make something like that up for my kayak.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Mac, I am saving one of these for you...........


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks man! I checked them out on the site and theyre nice reels. Im going to get a few flies together and probably end up getting a fly vise and some simple supplies so i can start tying flies again. Gotta tie some of that redfish crack, Thats how it all starts...


-mac-


----------

